# Nexus s m200 rooting



## drossmill06

Ive looked around for a guide to root the m200 korean variant with no luck. Could someone point me in the direction or tell me if the root method is the same as other variants
Thanks

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

It should be the same as the method below.

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Nexus_S


----------



## mikelewis

^ What poontab said.

It's really a lot easier than it looks, take your time reading each step and you'll be well on your way.


----------



## trixnix

Thanks for this! 

- Tapatalked


----------

